# Maplestory can not connect to server.



## re9garc (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok i am asking for my son to try and help him play maplestory on his computer. He downloaded it and installed it but when he goes in to play he gets it to pop up nad when he goes to start game it shows that it is loading then he gets a error that says hack shield network time out cannot connect to server. check internet connection or try refreshing page. he gets this everytime he trys. he lives in texas and im in florida. he uses firefox. any help will be greatful.


----------



## lilyunsta (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm pretty experienced with maplestory problems and he might be running various "hack" programs in his computer that GameGuard is not aware of. By the way, there are about 3-4 processes running for maplestory and if his firewall blocked any of the services, its not going to work.
I recommend check your firewall settings and search for harmful exploits that might hinder gameguard's performance. Your son plays global, am I correct?


----------



## re9garc (Aug 5, 2009)

I believe he is playing global. We have turned his firewall off and even redownloaded it. But still the same problem. I heard maybe u can tell me that I have to delete the hshield and download a different one and then it would work. I'm not sure if it would or not any help would be greatful.


lilyunsta said:


> I'm pretty experienced with maplestory problems and he might be running various "hack" programs in his computer that GameGuard is not aware of. By the way, there are about 3-4 processes running for maplestory and if his firewall blocked any of the services, its not going to work.
> I recommend check your firewall settings and search for harmful exploits that might hinder gameguard's performance. Your son plays global, am I correct?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilyunsta (Aug 6, 2009)

Well you need to understand the basis of Maplestory's security. Your problem seems like its coming from simply connection and this can be hindered by many ways. Maplestory uses an anti-hack guard known as "GameGuard" and it does not allow the user to play maplestory unless it is activated and running. Of course, gameguard is always automatically turned on when you actually try to play maplestory. Either its gameguard being blocked by firewall, or...is your son trying to recieve and update or get a new patch? If his update patch doesn't work and you get the message you can try manually installing it from mapleglobal.

By the way is the message you get "hack shield network time out cannot connect to server"? I've never heard of such an error from mapleglobal. Please post the exact error message character by character.


----------



## lilyunsta (Aug 6, 2009)

Is the message you are getting look like this? "Cannot Connect to server update error" or "HackShield Initialization Error 66817". If it is, then you can fix this by freeing the port in your firewall known as "guard.nexon.net 80".

For more information on this solution here is this link:
http://maplestory.nexon.net/WZ.ASPX?PART=/News/View&boardNo=100&contentNo=005EF&pageIndex=1

hope that helps.


----------

